# Thank You



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

I would like to give credit, Thank you, and to honor ALL of the people that NEVER gave up hope and continued to search for dru.
Finally after 5 months of agonizing pain and suffering will hopefully be at ease knowing that dru has been found and is now going to be in a better place.

Not many words can decribe what is happening right now. Im sure that drus family and friends are so overwhelmed with peace now.

I know I havent participated in the searches in the gf area, but every time i am at the river fishing or driving around i have always kept an eye out for dru.

So again, i just want to send a big thanks to all that put so many miles of searching. And mostly want to let drus family and friends that my prayers are still with them..


----------

